
The FBI Says It Can't Find Hackers to Hire Because They All Smoke Pot - rmason
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-fbi-cant-find-hackers-that-dont-smoke-pot
======
squozzer
So pot is good for something - keeping people from being lifelong stooges of
the FBI.

------
zomg
they can't find hackers because the FBI isn't paying crap. you too can be an
"FBI Hacker" and make $65k/yr. woohoo.

